# Local Flow Hawg



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Friend of mine's son got this nice eight pound two oz fish on a Whopper Plopper on my hometown lake. Photographed and released.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Wow nice fish


----------

